
Marines Use 3-D Printer to Make Replacement Part for F-35 Fighter - retSava
https://dod.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1498121/
======
retSava
More or less a POC, but an interesting one. A small piece of plastic wasn't
available other than as part of a complete assembly, so they printed it.

